# Dear Diary



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

As Ive written down in the new members, my goals are just to keep track of things I eat, my workouts, and my booty. LOL 

My trainer has me on a plan right now.

I exercise 4-5 days a week and usually rest on Saturday/Sunday unless Ive skipped a day during the week.
Most days I will do 30 mins of cardiovascular exercise, but some days, for whatever reason, I'll only do 20 minutes, or somewhere between 20 minutes and 40 mins. 

How I do my cardio varies. Most of the time I'll do a 5-minute warm-up on the treadmill, then do circuit training, and do the remainder of the cardio afterward. Sometimes I'll just do the cardio straight through. What I do is a five-minute warm-up, five-minute cool down, and interval training in between. This consists of alternating 2 minutes of jogging with 2 minutes of fast walking, hills, or a slow steady pace.

For my strength training I alternate upper and lower body exercises, doing upper body one day, lower the next, and so forth. I try to work different muscle groups, so I also alternate between what exercises I do. For one upper body day I'll do shoulder rows, bicep curls, dumbbell flys, and push-ups. The next time I do upper body, I'll do shrugs, tricep curls or "hammers", chest presses, and push-ups again. My lower body isn't varied much, it just seems like there aren't a whole lot of exercises for that group of muscles. 

I work my calves on lower body day, and I do leg lifts on every lower body days. That takes care of my calves and hips. Then I'll alternate between doing squats one day and lunges the next. And that takes care of my thighs and butt.

I work my abs every day, except my days off of course. On days I do upper body, I work my left and right obliques; on days I do lower body, I work my upper and lower abs. At one point I was doing 300 crunches a day; 1 set 50 each of upper/lower abs or right/left obliques. I fell out of the loop for a while and have been slowly working back up to that. Lately I've been doing 1 set of 50 each, making a total of 200 crunches a day. Not too shabby, but could be better.

I do a bit of stretching every day, really trying to increase my flexibility. I've also been meaning to incorporate a light amount of yoga on my day off, but haven't gotten around to actually doing it yet 

As I am writing this, I have gone from weighing 136 lbs to 109 lbs since nov of last year; I have lost 3.5 inches from my bust, 5 inches from my waist, 5.5 inches from my hips, and 4 inches from my thighs; I've gone from a tight size 10 to a loose size 4. And I'm not even finished yet  My goal weight is 102, which is perfectly reasonable and healthy for my height and frame size. I could go as low as 100 or the mid 90's, but for now I'm settling on 102 and seeing how I feel there. 

So right now, Im mostly maintaing. No more muscles for me.

 So I know a lot of you are gasping and freaking at how I exercise and how I eat (you will see  ) and everything.. But it works for me. And whatever comments come my way are welcome most definetely. Just dont be insulted if I dont take your advice. Ive experimented a lot of the plans Ive seen on here, and this one -  though not as strict diet wise and definetely not ideal exercise wise - seems to work the best for me.

But, Im seeing where this site will help my motivation and my drive. So hello to you all, and we'll see where this goes! LOL  

-Ashtyn-


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Jodi - everyone here is either a Jodi or a Jenny it seems like. LOL 

Foods yesterday: 

8:30a - a blueberry whole wheat muffin (hey, I used to eat full fat sugar muffins).

12:00p - whole wheat pizza, grilled chicken, garlic sauce, broccoli

2:00p - turkey on whole wheat bread, muenster cheese

5:00p - grapes and celery w/ PB

8:30p - Chicken breast salad, with blue cheese and shredded carrots

10:00p - handful of light butter popcorn

So my diet has changed DRAMATICALLY over the year..

Aside from counting calories, I try to make healthier food choices. I no longer eat white bread or have the desire to. Whole wheat and whole grain breads are more filling and taste much better, IMO. I've never been a big milk drinker, so I have no problem with drinking skim milk. It's all milk to me. I look for cereal that has less than 8 grams of sugar per serving and has lots of fiber. So far, Kashi's Good Friends is the best I've found. I definitely try to stay away from sugar as much as possible. I used to eat those flavored fat-free yogurts until I noticed the sugar content. Mortifying. Sometimes 12 grams of sugar in one little thing of yogurt. So now I'll buy frozen fruit--no sugar added--and toss it in the blender with lowfat plain yogurt. Some delicious smoothies  To sweeten it up a bit, Splenda has been a life saver. It's made from sugar but contains no sugar, and is calorie-less. I don't know how they did it, but bless them for doing it. I looooove whole-wheat bagels! They taste so much better than white. I basically eat no refined carbohydrates if I can help it. I have not been able to find whole-wheat or spinach pasta in this hick town, so I eat pasta sparingly.

No w/o yesterday..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

keep up good work. It will all pay off in the long run


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks - we'll see.. 

JB - I have pics of you on my cam. Want me to post em?? Anybody wanna see?  LOL hahahahahaa

 (I LOVE the sMILIES! ) LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

You hit it right on ... what you're doing works for you!  And why tamper with what works.  

Do you have pics?  Not for the usual reasons (just want to see another hottie) but I'd be interested in seeing how your goal of getting to 102 works for you.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi NT!  I have some progress pics - but Im editing out my face, whatever you think.

Im not sure how to post them. I have so many it would be annoying to post one after another after another. To post it all at once side by side would be best, would it not..

As for normal pics I have those too from this past weekend actually (WITH YOU JB!!)-see everyone, she threatened me not to post them, but I agreed to visit the site, so I think that would make us even. ya THINK? 

Everyone on here is hot. Ive browsed. And Ive felt inadequate, but everyyyyyyone on here is a model.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

Model my ass.  I seem to always break the camera ...


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

NO PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

post them Ashtyn!  JB's all talk ...


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

NO NO NO! I dont even REMEMBER the weekend!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm keeping my pics a mystery   they will be available in about 3 weeks.  J'bo saw me on cam other night and I think I scared her LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> NO NO NO! I dont even REMEMBER the weekend!!!



that is exactly why you should post them!  Help remind her about the _fun_ she forgotten she had.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

NT and JB - I'll post a couple. They are better than the ones you have up anyways.. 

HAN - is J'Bo another Jenny?  Jodi's or Jenny's. I cant even call Jodi, Jodi. I have to call her JB cuz there's another Jodi. 

Im reading through the Newbies start here thing and you guys are SOOOOOO strict. How long did it take all of you to get into your groove? At least, those of you that are into this and not just a whore. LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

J'bo is the queen whorer LOL and yes another jenny.  I swear there are jennys all over the place...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

Ash ... yeah for the pics  

I think a most have been at the changed diet for a while.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Post pics here or in members pics?


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

But alot of you compete, dont you? So what interested everyone in competing? Ok, I'll start my first open chat thread. Im really really curious.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

where every you little heart desires : )


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

ok. pics section. this'll take me a while.

NT, the progress pics will have to wait since I have to paste them side by side some how. Regular pics for now.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

Desire to better our selves and to push both mind and body to the limit That is why i compete.  The best advice i can give is that the only person you are competing against is your self.  If I have made imporvements they I have accomplsihed my goals.  Once you start working at and competing for any other reasons then that Then one needs to take a step back and reexamine things.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok pics are up. JB - please dont be mad. I cant take them down if you want, but they're good and you know it!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Desire to better our selves and to push both mind and body to the limit That is why i compete.  The best advice i can give is that the only person you are competing against is your self.  If I have made imporvements they I have accomplsihed my goals.  Once you start working at and competing for any other reasons then that Then one needs to take a step back and reexamine things.



When did you become this way? How old were you?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

here are a couple of threads
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18125&highlight=naturaltan
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=336809


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm 30 years young and i came to this conclusion a few years in to competing.  Alot of competitors lack balance in their life and let BB dicate it.  They get caught up in all the partying and drugs, and thats not why i do it. I have nothing to prove to anyone except myself. FRom reliazing this my gains progression has been increased tremendously and I don;t stress out so much. More so I just see how far I can go and have fun along the way.  My best advice is to make it enjoyable and once you make it a job thats when it is no longer fun and when failure starts to occur.  There are alot fo psychological effects to doing what we do alot of them are positie and alot of them can be self destructive  ...


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> here are a couple of threads
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18125&highlight=naturaltan
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=336809



Wow, you have a an absolutely gorgeous daughter! And you wife is a lucky woman. Plus she's a hottie too LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

8-26

9:00am workout
9:30am run

10:45am - oatmeal
12:30pm - turkey and muenster on whole wheat bread
1:30pm - grapes 
3:30pm - farfalle and turkey meatballs
7:00pm - steak tips

need to up the veggies and work on tuna. I need to stop procrastinating and get on it! Feel bloated today, Monday was the day I felt like a million bucks.

Yesterdays' run kicked my ass. I ran for 1 mile - just 1 and had to walk for 10 yards or so. I continued, but i hated that I had to stop. I never had to stop before. I have pretty good endurance. no workout today, tomorrow we will try again


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

Dear you need a shot of whey protein or egg whites with oatmeal to complement them, breakfast should be on of your most important meals made up of high protein, moderate carb, and some good fats for a normal females should be 30 grams protein/15-25 grams of complex carbs and 6-8 grams of good EFAS


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

whats a fast and not too heavy breakfast? (thats doesnt have to be protein shakes?) LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

Like HAN suggested, egg whites.  You can even cook them the night before and warm them up.  Lately I've added a bit of salsa to the egg whites which spices them up.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Also you can whip up some egg whites and bake them with splenda and a little "sugar free" nestle quick powder.  Then just slice away in the Am and enjoy


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

a nice protein pancakes with atkins syrup be real nice here

8 eggwhites
 1/3 cup oatmeal 
2 TBSP flax seeds grounded up
cinmonon
splenda

good to go


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

eww.. these sounds pretty hardcore, and HAN not too fast too make. fast is the key here. Im guilty of not eating at all if things take too long to make. anyone ever get tired of eating  LOL

also, some of these dont sound too appetizing. thats a lot of egg whites! i read about the protein bars being bad, but are there any shortcuts like that i should know about? LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

I get sick of eating the same thing over and over.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

dont u get sick of eggs?  LOL remember, im the one that forgets to eat! LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

the missus is actually sick of eggs.  I eat them every morning, along with a bowl of oatmeal.  After a while it does get tiring.  I try to add thing to the eggs to change them up.  So far it hasn't been too bad.  On the weekends, I tend to stay away from eggs.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

i need more protein in my diet and more veggies. but i dont know about egg whites every morning! LOL maybe an egg white omelette on the weekends when i have time!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

take under 10 minutes
1 seperates whites mean while tune stove on high

put whites/oatmeal blender add cinamon some apple sauce BLend

by that time pam the pan makes 2 cakes in no time at all


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

how did u conconct that dish? is it really good? LOL
what about cereals?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 27, 2003)

cereals are processed and lack protein..

fiber one is fine with may be 8 egg whites 
or a piece of chicken - 4 oz


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> eww.. these sounds pretty hardcore, and HAN not too fast too make. fast is the key here. Im guilty of not eating at all if things take too long to make. anyone ever get tired of eating  LOL
> 
> also, some of these dont sound too appetizing. thats a lot of egg whites! i read about the protein bars being bad, but are there any shortcuts like that i should know about? LOL



Hi~ And welcome to IM!!  

I have to have Good Flavor when I eat. ...I'm super picky! And The protein pancakes that HAN listed are SO YUMMY!! I ate them for dinner 3 Nights in a row!! Love them. And Sugarfree syrup is good..don't overdoit.. I only had 2 tbsp.. 

But I swear sweetie, they are Great!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

I hate making food and eating it too , uggg   alot of breakfast joints I go to will cook me egg whites.   thank god I only watch what I eat during the week, or I would go CRAZY!!!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 27, 2003)

HAN, a piece of chicken for breakfast?   i need to ready up my stomach for that. ive been eating light and airy things for breakfast chicken may be a little too harsh

hi stacey! your so funny.. ive had the sugar free syrup, its like water!! LOL i had it with my wheat waffles.. LOL

sawheet, so u know what i mean about preparing food. such a chore LOL, any advice on quickies?


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Ummm food quickies??, lol  I will eat tuna right out of the can, with some Wing time sauce on it.  It is beter than it sounds, and of course the old pro shake.  If you have a grill cook up a few pounds of chicken at one time, that helps. Or get a smoker and smoke up a bunch.  ORRRR  have your B/f do it!!   I would but.......................


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> HAN, a piece of chicken for breakfast?   i need to ready up my stomach for that. ive been eating light and airy things for breakfast chicken may be a little too harsh
> 
> hi stacey! your so funny.. ive had the sugar free syrup, its like water!! LOL i had it with my wheat waffles.. LOL
> ...



Hey girl!! Mine is thick..don't taste like water..but mine is not the atkins brand. Its ummm? I will look when I get home!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 27, 2003)

Stacy you are using the Diabetic syrup found in every grocery store, that stuff is pretty good and thick


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

102lbs   How tall are you???

Glad to see another new hottie join IM


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

SAWHEET~~ YA--ITS SUGAR FREE AND LOW CALORIE.. I LOVE IT..INFACT..I'm all out, and before I go home I'm stopping at Randalls to get me some!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2003)

okay I need to get home.... Its almost 5:30--by the time I get home it will be 7pm..then I only have 2 hrs. to do whatever before bedtime 

Later people!!!!! Have a great night!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Ummm food quickies??, lol  I will eat tuna right out of the can, with some Wing time sauce on it.  It is beter than it sounds, and of course the old pro shake.  If you have a grill cook up a few pounds of chicken at one time, that helps. Or get a smoker and smoke up a bunch.  ORRRR  have your B/f do it!!   I would but.......................



OMG for breakfast? LOL ok for lunch when i have time. but let me tell you im a big culprit of celery and peanut butter or carrot sticks and hummus because it requires no preperation. peanut butter and jelly sandwiches! LOL know what i mean about lack of motivation to prep up? LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

ok stacey let me know of the brand and i will hook myself up LOL butterfly, im 5 foot, but i wear really tall shoes so if we meet im really 5'6 LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

no w/o yesterday

8am - wheat muffins - my new plan will start next tuesday LOL
10am- orange
1230p- ham, muenster wheat bread sandwich
4pm- haddock - i didnt know i like fish until today LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 28, 2003)

PROTEIN/CARBS or PROTEINS AND FATS !! GIRL never carbs by themselves ..SHAME ON YOU LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

as  u can see, im not as dedicated as you LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 28, 2003)

Doesn't mean we can not convert you LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 28, 2003)

thats true the more i stick around the more i feel like im living life the wrong way LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 28, 2003)

we for support and are only trying to help you to better  and educate your self is all and to be your best that you can be


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Or she may convert us to eat some muffins with her... 
Just kidding!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah   muffins!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2003)

I like muffins - chocolate chip muffins!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Uh HUH.. see you may convert US!!! LMAO!! 

ohhhh Blueberry Muffins!!


----------



## sawheet (Aug 28, 2003)

Only if they are warm muffins!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2003)

Even better Pancake recipe.  Trust me 

1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
1/2 C. Oats
Splenda
1 tsp. Van. Extract

They rock! 

And if you want them to rise and you will never know they are not the real thing.
1/4 tsp. Baking Soda
1/4 tsp. Baking Powder

Breads:  Go with a 100% Whole Grain, Multigrain, or 12 Grain Bread.  Pepperidge Farm or Arnold makes good whole grain breads

Cereals:  Better for you w/o milk:  All Bran w/ Extra fiber, Fiber One or Uncle Sam Cereal.  

Breakfast idea:  1 Scoop Vanilla Protein, 1 T. Nat. PB and chug down, then throw 1/2 C. of one of the cereals in a baggie and munch on the way to work 

Lunch:  2 Slices Bread, Slice Roasted Turkey or Chicken w/ Let. Tom and Mustard (or a tuna w/ a bit of mayo)

or Tuna or Chicken Salad:  1 Can Tuna or Chicken w/ 3 -4 C. Romaine or Lettuce, 2 T. Newman's Balsamic Vinegar Light or Olive Oil & Vinegar, throw in a tupperware and shake to coat the tuna and lettuce


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2003)

I know I'm a little late, I've been a slacking poster 
But, WELCOME to IM Ash!


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

hi jenny!  another jenny LOL

jodi thanks for the meal tips. the sandwich is something ideal to me though im not too crazy about tomotoes LOL do you eat breakfast before you workout? when i cross train i usually do it in the evening but if i do it in the morning i do it on an empty stomach. ive always wondered about this. i guess i'll see after my body changes LOL

i used to drink protein shakes but the taste is sooooo grossssss. i used to just mix it in water. as you can see i dont do that anymore LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

8-28

1 hour cross train all with 18 lb body bar
2 mile run

10a - oatmeal - i'll get protein in after labor day LOL
1230p-turkey, whole wheat bread, light mayo and muenster
130p-grapes 
300p- orange and handful popcorn LOL
800p- whole wheat pizza with light mozzerella and grilled chicken breast

im a mess LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

hey ashtyn.
dont listen to han he eats blended tuna and coke 
eat what ever is working for you and we will add in little (key word) tips here and there. all those eggs are daunting for a mini eater like yourself. although 6eggs hurt my tummy but is i soak the 6 egg whites and 1 yolk in only 1/3 cup of oatmeal i feel great after i cook it up. i make these protein pancakes to last 3 days and they are quick. i smear them with pb and no sugar added jam rollem up and walk out the door


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 29, 2003)

tuna and coke LOL ok im definetely going to barf  thanks j-bo your a big inspiration yourself. saw those pics of yours and about dropped dead LOLhow long do those protein pancakes last? i got ot get on it with my cooking. im such a lazy piece of crap sometimes LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

i sometimes eat mine 3 days later and they are fine...i take them camping and they are great. me inspiration.  thanks but you are too hotty.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> hi jenny!  another jenny LOL
> 
> jodi thanks for the meal tips. the sandwich is something ideal to me though im not too crazy about tomotoes LOL do you eat breakfast before you workout? when i cross train i usually do it in the evening but if i do it in the morning i do it on an empty stomach. ive always wondered about this. i guess i'll see after my body changes LOL
> ...


I don't see much benefit of cardio on an empty stomach.  I get too light headed and dizzy.  I need food first thing in the morning and I w/o in the afternoon.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 30, 2003)

From the look of your pics, I agree with jbo, keep doing what you are doing, you look awesome!.  Just take some "tips" here and experement a little bit, have fun with it.


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Ashtyn...Steve here, nice 2 meet ya. 
 I just came 2 this board a few wks ago from another board (too much b/s there)..this bb has some great people w/ TONs of knowledge. Listen 2 all u read & take w/ u what u want & CAN use w/ your lifestyle..but most ppl who give advice here...no their shyte.
 *Not givin' advice....can't give it on diet.. But on preppin' food...I am geillin' off 3 pkgs. of chic breast right now. Takes bout' 2 min per breast & I type in between...(God bless George Foreman) I pop them in fridge & grab them as snacks...cold usually.. on the run. 
  In the morn. I hit a great deli by the gym...they have a wrap w/ 6 egg whites (I add 1 whole), grilled turkey & lo salt swiss 
 Same deli will make plates 4 me to stick in fridge...w/ br. rice, whole turk breast, steam veg, etc . When I don't feel like cookin' it is soooo worth it.
 Keep it up...Steve


----------



## SVEN73 (Sep 1, 2003)

P.S., U r right....THIS IS A HOTTIE COLONY!


----------



## Ashtyn (Sep 2, 2003)

wow you guys really know how to suggest foods. cant stay on today - got a crapload of errands to attend to LOL, but wanted you all to see that ive altered my food a little bit - hey im trying huh  LOL 

9-1 i was up at the crack of dawn yesterday LOL

a.m cross train and 25 minute elliptical machine

1000a- optimum protein mix with some skim milk and water with oatmeal
130p-whole wheat pasta with ground turkey and four cheese sauce
330p-the rest of what i ate at 130p LOL
700p-roasted turkey and broccoli

not bad huh LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Great start Ash---try and add more protein each day!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 2, 2003)

A little more protein would be helpfull, good job Ash


----------



## Ashtyn (Sep 3, 2003)

ok. yesterday i did well i think you tell me LOL

900am- cross train
945am- run 2 miles

1030a- chocolate protein shake and oatmeal
1230p- ground turkey and whole wheat pasta
400p- ground turkey in whole wheat pita
900p - roasted turkey and whole wheat stuffing

need veggies and maybe i shouldnt have eaten so late. oh well, it was either that or popcorn LOL


----------



## Ashtyn (Sep 4, 2003)

8-4

900am - crosstrain workout
945 am - 2 mile run, 1 mile walk

1045am - oatmeal and a 2 scoops of chocolate protein
1230pm - roasted turkey and whole wheat stuffing, celery
330pm - roasted turkey on whole wheat bread, mayo, orange
700pm - haddock and broccoli
900pm - handful of light butter popcorn


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow ... look at you and your changing eating habits    So you'll be as sexy as me!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey good job Ashtyn, the new diet is looking good!


----------



## Ashtyn (Sep 8, 2003)

9-5 - i was on a work outing

40 mins elliptical level 13 

900am - coffee coolatta and turkey omellette with american cheese
1200p - barbequed chicken and clam chowder
400p - shrimp over whole wheat pasta
700p - lobster 


is this really bad eating? or is it "normal"?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd say normal ... but you're on a fitness/bb site, so in relation to where you're posting that question, I'd say it's ok, but could be better.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 8, 2003)

It looks like she is getting better already.  Now we got to get her on some form of protein shakes and she be doing great. IMO shakes should be taken after workout to prevent catabolic of muscle break down.  they make things alot easier thats for sure its just finding one that tastes good..trial and error is all i can say
take little steps instead of big giant ones and you will be fine


----------

